# Forum Upgrade This Sunday



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

There is new version of the Forum software available. It's a critical update that is needed. The upgrade will take place on Sunday from 14:00 to 16:00, it could be quicker. Just a heads up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

Thanks


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Thanks for the heads-up @Gizmo!


----------



## Riaz (11/9/14)




----------



## Justin223 (11/9/14)

Great stuff.


----------



## Gizmo (14/9/14)

The Forum upgrade is done. There are few things I may need to change, just let me know if you notice any glitches please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/9/14)

Here are some new features you guys may want to use

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/14)

Awesome! Thanks @Gizmo!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

I just love upgrades! There is no question this is the best forum software on the planet! Thanks @Gizmo! You rock!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/14)

Quick question, if you are not online will there be no notification next to your profile pic? Some users profiles don't have any indication at the moment.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/14)

On this specific thread i can only see @Riaz and myself that have a green little sort of triangle on the left hand side of our profile pics. The rest that show anything.


----------



## kimbo (14/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Here are some new features you guys may want to use





TX @Gizmo 

Just love the quote thing


----------



## annemarievdh (14/9/14)

Nice!! Thank you @Gizmo


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

damn work network blocking video content....


----------



## Silver (15/9/14)

Well done @Gizmo !
So far i have not noticed any glitches
Super


----------



## kimbo (15/9/14)

@Gizmo 

Is the quote thing still switched off ?

It does not work in FF


----------

